# Raw shrimp heads!



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I bought whole raw tiger shrimp and they have the shell and heads on. I've given Tess shrimp before but cooked and not the shell. When cleaning the shrimp can I toss her the leftovers like the heads? Bishop doesn't like shrimp but Tess is a garbage disposal dog


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

i have heard that some dogs have allergies to seafood. if she has had it before with no problem, though, i couldn't see how it would hurt!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bailey had a severe allergic reaction to shrimp ones so I don't feed them at all and don't recommend it. But not all dogs are allergic to them! So if Tess handles them fine, go for it!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I live near the Gulf of Mexico and there is a lot of shrimping going on I have feed my dogs shrimp, they loved it and had no reaction?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I just don't recommend it because some dogs have shown a reaction- that doesn't mean all will. But since shrimp really aren't in the natural diet of their roots, it can be an allergen more often than a protein that is more natural to them. And this isn't the "allergies" that dogs show often- the reaction Bailey had was immediate and severe...her face and mouth got so swollen and inflamed and she broke out in hives for days. It was scary!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

kinda like a person who doesn't do well on shell fish? wonder if its the iodine in the shell fish? I didn't give my dogs a lot just one large shrimp. Haven't give any other shell fish though


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Friends puppy got into a red ant pile, what a mess, probably 1000 bites the pup was put on a steroid pretizone ? don't know if I spelled that right? It stopped it overnight kinda like that?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

All living things need iodine, it wouldn't be that. It would be a reaction to a protein in the shellfish.

I overcooked my shrimp so tess got a meal of 20ish large shrimp (cooked) with heads (raw). She was a fat and happy dog!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Prednisone would help, it's a steroid that is often given for allergic reactions. Even on meds it took a while for Bailey to get back to normal.


----------

